# Big Creek,Idaho a great Middle Fork tributary



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/idahowhitewater/messages


----------



## phlyingfish (Nov 15, 2006)

Here's another that may have a wider audience:

Kayak Idaho - Kayak Idaho - Index


----------



## Old Fart (Oct 12, 2003)

I did this run sometime back in the 80's. Great trip. Flew into a landing strip where we put in on a very small creek and paddled out to Riggins where the Main was flowing about 30000. That said, you probably paddled the best whitewater on Big Creek in that hike up that you did. As I recall the upper part was pretty bony, got better toward the middle and the best ww at the end. Great camping and wilderness at that time. Well worth it as a "source" to big water kind of trip. All depends on what you're looking for


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

Loon was similar. flew in 22 miles above the confluence w/ the mid fk. the bottom 2 or 3 miles were the best whitewater


----------



## MtnGuyXC (Jul 20, 2006)

*Big Creek*

Yes we also did Loon Creek...hiked up as far as where the wood just became too much of an issue of which there was lots of. Much smaller creek & more technical. Big C. had lots more volume & was pushy but more open lines. Loon had a CA Sierra look to it. Also hiked up Rapid Creek a ways..not as hard as the other two but probably just didn't hike far enough.

MtnGuyXC


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Anybody done Camas? I did some surfing in the bottom mile but have heard there's some good V up higher.

COUNT


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

MtnGuyXC said:


> Just got off the Middle Fork of the Salmon....Awesome trip!....but the highlight of the trip was hiking up & doing several miles of Big Creek. Does anyone have any info on this run? Eddy Flower is very limited on it. Also doesn't Idaho have a boaters forum? What is it?
> 
> Thanxs,
> MtnGuyXC


Here is some info for you. I have seen more rattlesnakes within a couple miles of Big Creek than the rest of the MF combined. 

Also Captain Bernard, who was in charge of the command responsible for finding the Sheepeater indians was court-martialed for dereliction of duty ( after the campaign ) due to an incident up on Big Creek. Apparently his sergeant came to find the good Captain at his fishing spot after first contact with the indians. Bernard didn't want to go chase indians cause the fishing was pretty good. He was quoted by the sergeant as saying "Dammit sergeant you cost me a bite. We will leave when I return to camp." He didn't come back till after dark, which peeved his troops a bit. They left the next morning and proceeded on with the mission. 

Kind of like when you go boating with non-fisher folk and they just don't get how long it takes to get to camp. Not much fun for rafters to boat with the fishers sometimes I guess.

He ended up with an administrative slap on the wrist from what I can tell for his dereliction. 

As far as info on the run, I don't have any. Have hiked up a couple miles and always wanted to go further up just to see it.


----------



## ransark (Apr 21, 2005)

*Big Creek*

Yeah, Big Creek is a fun run when there's enough water. I've hiked up a couple miles and run it. You can also fly in to Yellow Pine, launch near the headwaters and run the whole creek (with many portages around wood).


----------



## yakrafter (Aug 7, 2006)

*Big Creek and Nimble Rafter's - Idaho*

Hey folks,

So my crew is conceiving a trip down Big Creek into the MF.

Some of us are kayakers, but we have a few experienced rafters in the group who would like to make the trip, if in fact it is not a death wish or close.

So what is the word.

Anyone ever rafted it or know someone who has? Account of the trip?

Also be glad to hear from kayakers who have been down, esp those that understand the raft dynamic on such a creek. 

Season? Looked good around the 20th of June last year as we walked up a few. 

Any advice welcome

Group would likely be 2-3 kayakers, 2-3 rafters (R-2(3))

Thanks.


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

So good to see Count post here. I still have a PM from him from this summer that I have not had the guts to open. It just sits in my inbox as "unopened". If you are looking for a "wilderness experience" big creek is great, if you are looking to run the goods, it sucks bad. Go to Cali. Or go to the possibly mildly overrated Costa extravaganza. Big Creek comes in quite low on the MF, so you miss a lot of the goods.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

yakrafter said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> So my crew is conceiving a trip down Big Creek into the MF.
> 
> ...


I have hiked up Big Creek a couple of miles and sure it looked fun. I will let anyone who has boated it comment on the feasibility of rafting the upper section. 

I can comment about the flows. Obviously we were there at the same time. Unless something radically changes it looks like we may not have as much water as last year. I will have a better handle on things later in the year but at present I would not plan on a raftable flow at that time. Three years ago we had the same flow that we all launched on .....but at May 16th. I will do some checking around. I can't think of anyone that has done that stretch off hand but I'll find out.


----------



## yakrafter (Aug 7, 2006)

craporadon said:


> So good to see Count post here. I still have a PM from him from this summer that I have not had the guts to open. It just sits in my inbox as "unopened". If you are looking for a "wilderness experience" big creek is great, if you are looking to run the goods, it sucks bad. Go to Cali. Or go to the possibly mildly overrated Costa extravaganza. Big Creek comes in quite low on the MF, so you miss a lot of the goods.



Ran the MF last year, turned the corner went down and there want COUNT waiting for us, smiling seriously in the sun, sitting on top of our already melting food, to lead our Main trip. It was all good.

I think we are looking for some whitewater memories, mostly good, some perhaps extreme, but within limits...but you cannot really design that shit, it just happens.

Thanks, Jerry, keep us posted on any thoughts based on the weather this winter and your local experience, much valued. Also feel free to PM me and let me know what dates we SHOULD NOT apply for on the MF we have a particular date in mind and would prefer not to compete with you guys.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Can't you get a "DAy permit" to run the creeks into the MF leisurely and then charge out the remainder of the MF in one day? Maybe not so cool in a raft, but pretty feasible in a hard shell at good flows.


----------

